# Smartphon bis 180 Euro gesucht



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
ich suche ein Smartphone bis 180 Euro es sollte Multimediatauglich sein Also Bilder und Filme sollten
Gut ansehbar sein. Also großer Bildschirm ist wichtig und WLan sollte es auch haben 

Vor ab Danke


----------



## jensi251 (9. Juni 2011)

Wieso triffst du nicht vorher eine Auswahl auf Amazon oder so?
Da kann man auch die Preise filtern und dann fragst du uns welches aus der Auswahl am besten ist


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Juni 2011)

Hab in dem Preisrahmen mit dem HTC Trophy 7 gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

ansonsten das Wave, aber vergiss Wp7 handys o.O sollten der burner werden, sind aber nen flopp...

also halt nach dem Samsung Wave und diversen Androids ausschau z.B. HTC's


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wieso triffst du nicht vorher eine Auswahl auf Amazon oder so?
> Da kann man auch die Preise filtern und dann fragst du uns welches aus der Auswahl am besten ist




Dann würde ich nur irgendwelche raussuchen und evtl 200 aufschreiben.
Wovon die hälfte Müll is.
Wie schon gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung welches Teil gut is. Mein altes Handy
ist langsam übern Berg es war ein Nokia für damals 260 Euro.
Es soll nie mehr Nokia sein, mir hätte das Sony X10 gefallen aber zu Teuer und das X8 würde 
vom Preis gehen aber alles Plastikbomber und ich weiß net wie Stabiel die sind.
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung welches Betriebssys es sein sollte.
Will halt damit googlen evtl. Filme sehen und MP3 hören das ein oderandere sinnlos App
wäre halt auch witzig ind nicht über 180 Euro


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juni 2011)

LG Electronics E900 Optimus 7 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Top OS, toller Bildschirm, viele Apps und perfekt für Multimedia *-* 

Ach, und 16GB Speicher


----------



## Ezio (9. Juni 2011)

würde auch das HTC Trophy nehmen, WP7 würde ich sogar Android vorziehen wegen der besseren Synchronisation.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

die Hardware ist verdammt gut von dem Handy... aber das OS? o.O abzuraten wirste nicht lang spaß mit haben, viele Apps?? auch nicht wirklich hat bisher im Marktanteil die wneigsten apps ^^

perfekt für multimedia ist so gut wie jedes Handy


wie gesagt schau mal hier z.b   *Acer Liquid E Smartphone: Handy Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

ist von stats her echt nicht schlech !
*


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere Ahab, der genau das sagt was ich auch meine 



			
				Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Android kann deutlich mehr Funktionalitäten vorweisen, ist gewissermaßen unkomplizierter und mittlerweile ausgereift.
> 
> Windows Phone 7 ist aber, im Gegensatz zu Windows Mobile 6.5, dafür dass es lediglich ein 3/4 Jahr alt ist, bereits äußerst reif, performant und größtenteils frei von Bugs. Der Umgang ist sehr gut, man hat nicht den Eindruck, den Betatester für jemanden zu spielen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

das sind anfangs Kommentare bzw, Berichte ! die hat man am Start von WP7 überall gelesen und jetzt:

"Für die Entwickler von Microsoft dürften die Zahlen des letzten Quartals  2010 äußerst enttäuschend sein. In diesem Zeitraum wurden gerade einmal  3,1 Millionen Windows-Smartphones verkauft, was einem Marktanteil von  3,1 Prozent entspricht. 2009 konnten Smartphones mit Windows Mobile  immerhin noch 7,2 Prozent erreichen. Offensichtlich hat sich die  Einführung von *Windows Phone 7* nicht in gestiegenen Absatzzahlen bemerkbar gemacht."

spricht für sich oder?

EDIT: Und was updates angeht davon fangen wir erst gar nicht an ^^


----------



## jensi251 (9. Juni 2011)

Also tendenz zu WP 7?


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

Ja sieht gut aus


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> LG Electronics E900 Optimus 7 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> 
> Top OS, toller Bildschirm, viele Apps und perfekt für Multimedia *-*
> 
> Ach, und 16GB Speicher



Also das sieht schonmal gut aus bis auf das globige Menü


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juni 2011)

Guck dir mal Videos vom Menü auf Youtube an, hat mir auch geholfen


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal Videos vom Menü auf Youtube an, hat mir auch geholfen



Ja konnte mich doch überzeugen ist evtl auch einstellungssache was die dicken vierecke betrift oder ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juni 2011)

Richtig. Ich finde das sehr angenehm, optisch mal was anderes. Was ich noch sagen muss ist, dass das OS extrem schnell reagiert (liegt auch am sehr guten Touchscreen), das war mir wichtig


----------



## Ahab (9. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere Ahab, der genau das sagt was ich auch meine


 

Sei so frei. 

Bei so einem Budget bleibt auf Android Seite eigentlich nur das HTC Wildfire und Konsorten und das macht auch nicht wirklich Spaß...

Windows Phone bietet sich hier auf jeden Fall an, viel Leistung zum kleinen Preis, gute Multimediafähigkeiten, ABER und jetzt kommt das große ABER...

1. das Design muss einem gefallen, bitte UNBEDINGT in einen T-Punkt oder Vodafone Shop gehen und VIIIIIEL damit herumspielen. 
2. man sollte sich der "Beschränktheit" von WP7 bewusst sein: kein Bluetooth-FTP (!), kein Festplattenmodus, die geringe App-Zahl wurde bereits angesprochen und sämtliche Datenübertragungen laufen per Zune. Wenn man das nicht weiß gibt es sehr schnell ein böses Erwachen. 

Bitte informiere dich ausführlich über Windows Phone. Denn der Umgang, respektive die Konnektivität ist (leider) nicht so unkompliziert wie bei Android.

Alle, die hier gegen Windows Phone wettern bitte ich einmal ihre negativen Erfahrungen zu schildern. Das ist kein Geflame, sondern eine ernst und völlig neutral gemeinte Bitte, da ich sehr bald selbst umrüsten möchte (siehe mein Zitat von adiovans). 

Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Marktanteilen.


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch gesehen das man mit 2 finger zomen kann.
Kann glaube ich auch nicht jedes was für dateien spielt es AB geht da auch AVI


----------



## Ezio (9. Juni 2011)

> Bitte informiere dich ausführlich über Windows Phone. Denn der Umgang ist (leider) nicht so unkompliziert wie bei Android.


Mit Zune syncen finde ich aber einfacher als Dateien manuell rüberziehen.


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Sei so frei.
> 
> Bei so einem Budget bleibt auf Android Seite eigentlich nur das HTC Wildfire und Konsorten und das macht auch nicht wirklich Spaß...
> 
> ...



Das waren viel infos zu viele 
Als erstes will ich telefonieren 
dann den ein oder anderen Film sehen können warum auch immer 
und wenn ich zuhause auf dem Sofa sitze und was Googeln will um recht zuhaben möchte ich nit den rechner anschmeißen
und die ein oder andere App zb Kochbuch oder Mobile.de wären gut

Und Daten kann nich net einfach USB kabel drann und auch Speicherkarte Ziehen


----------



## Ahab (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab leider keine Erfahrungen was syncen angeht, manuell rüberziehen fand ich persönlich immer ganz bequem. Wie geht das mit dem Syncen? Leg ich da einen Ordner an, aus dem sich mein WP die Daten immer holt oder wie funktioniert das?



JackOnell schrieb:


> Das waren viel infos zu viele
> Als erstes will ich telefonieren
> dann den ein oder anderen Film sehen können warum auch immer
> und wenn ich zuhause auf dem Sofa sitze und was Googeln will um recht zuhaben möchte ich nit den rechner anschmeißen
> und die ein oder andere App zb Kochbuch oder Mobile.de wären gut



No Problemo.



JackOnell schrieb:


> Und Daten kann nich net einfach USB kabel drann und auch Speicherkarte Ziehen



Da WP7 keinen Festplattenmodus besitzt geht das leider nicht. Nur mit Zune als Bindeglied.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab nen HD2 uwelches auch Win nutzt und nur weil man keine APP hat wo man an nem Schalter drückt und nen Klosound ertönt ist Win noch lange nicht schlecht...ich habe soviel Spiele und APPS das gibt es nicht...wobei natürlich Android umfangreicher ist...aber ob man es braucht weiß ich nicht...und auch Android vor allem bei so günstigen Smartphones ist nicht immer so gut...vor allem wenns ruckelt etc. Oder möchtest du ein gebrauchtes haben???


----------



## Ahab (9. Juni 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen HD2 uwelches auch Win nutzt und nur weil man keine APP hat wo man an nem Schalter drückt und nen Klosound ertönt ist Win noch lange nicht schlecht...ich habe soviel Spiele und APPS das gibt es nicht...wobei natürlich Android umfangreicher ist...aber ob man es braucht weiß ich nicht...und auch Android vor allem bei so günstigen Smartphones ist nicht immer so gut...vor allem wenns ruckelt etc. Oder möchtest du ein gebrauchtes haben???


 
Wir reden hier aber von Windows Phone 7, nicht von Windows Mobile 6.5 - das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.  Und ersteres ist deutlich hübscher.  Oder hast du ein Custom ROM drauf?


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen HD2 uwelches auch Win nutzt und nur weil man keine APP hat wo man an nem Schalter drückt und nen Klosound ertönt ist Win noch lange nicht schlecht...ich habe soviel Spiele und APPS das gibt es nicht...wobei natürlich Android umfangreicher ist...aber ob man es braucht weiß ich nicht...und auch Android vor allem bei so günstigen Smartphones ist nicht immer so gut...vor allem wenns ruckelt etc. Oder möchtest du ein gebrauchtes haben???



Nö nicht gebrauch und was ruckelt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juni 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Erfahrungen was syncen angeht, manuell rüberziehen fand ich persönlich immer ganz bequem. Wie geht das mit dem Syncen? Leg ich da einen Ordner an, aus dem sich mein WP die Daten immer holt oder wie funktioniert das?


 
Zune sucht nach Musik auf dem Computer, zeigt das unter dem Reiter "Sammlung" an. Von dort aus zieht man dann die Musik unten links auf das Handy-Symbol, und die Musik wird aufs Handy gezogen.


----------



## Ahab (9. Juni 2011)

Android auf Einsteigergeräten ist nicht sehr performant. Daher kann die Menüführung schon mal ruckeln und die ganze Bedienung ist halt nicht so fix unterwegs, wie die 1GHz-Klassse.



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Zune sucht nach Musik auf dem Computer, zeigt  das unter dem Reiter "Sammlung" an. Von dort aus zieht man dann die  Musik unten links auf das Handy-Symbol, und die Musik wird aufs Handy  gezogen.


 
Und kann man sich wenigstens aussuchen, welche Musik man draufzieht? Wie sieht es mit anderen Daten aus, wie PDFs zum Beispiel?


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Android auf Einsteigergeräten ist nicht sehr performant. Daher kann die Menüführung schon mal ruckeln und die ganze Bedienung ist halt nicht so fix unterwegs, wie die 1GHz-Klassse.
> 
> 
> 
> Und kann man sich wenigstens aussuchen, welche Musik man draufzieht? Wie sieht es mit anderen Daten aus, wie PDFs zum Beispiel?



genau und AVIS


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juni 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:


> genau und AVIS



Wenn der WMP AVIs kann, dann auch das Handy. Funktioniert gleich wie mit Musik.



Ahab schrieb:


> Und kann man sich wenigstens aussuchen, welche Musik man draufzieht? Wie sieht es mit anderen Daten aus, wie PDFs zum Beispiel?


 
PDFs weiß ich nicht wie und ob das geht.


----------



## Ahab (9. Juni 2011)

Generell andere Daten außer Musik und Videos? Werden die denn von Zune erkannt?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Juni 2011)

Weiß ich nicht genau, hab erst gestern neu aufgesetzt und daher kaum Daten auf der Festplatte. Aber du kannst ja mal gucken was Google dazu ausspuckt


----------



## Xion4 (10. Juni 2011)

Nimm ein paar mehr Euro in die Hand und kauf ein gebrauchtes Galaxy S. Hast du am meisten von, und gibts einen Überschuss dankk solchen Noobs wie mir die auf das S 2 wechseln


----------



## JackOnell (10. Juni 2011)

Was halet ihr vom HTC Wildfire habs bei uns für 179 Euros gesehen
*
*


----------



## Hooby2011 (10. Juni 2011)

Samsung Galaxy 3 i5800 und tu dir selbst nen gefallen und kauf dir kein gebrauchtes handy. wer will schon ein handy was ein anderer hat sind wie inear kopfhörer die kauft man sich auch nicht gebraucht is ja ekelhaft... und das mit dem prozessor ist bulshit. hat das iphone 3g gelaggt nein hats nicht und es war nur ein 667-MHz-ARM-1176-Prozessor drin.
Die handys sind wie ein rechner, du kannst dir die beste grafikkarte kaufen aber wenn du nen schlechten cpu hast bringt dir die graka nix, denn die wird ausgebremst. das heisst das gesamt paket muss stimmen. ich hab das wildfire s und da laggt auch so gut wie nix null hab auch voll viele programme drauf (Qualcomm MSM7227 600MHz), bis auf paar spiele, aber da kannst drauf scheissen, wenn du spielen willst kauf dir ne ps3 oder nen highend rechner oder ne handheld (ds oder psp). und wenn du ein handy haben willst was null laggt hol dir ein iphone das ist das schnellste und hat auch das beste touch...


----------



## JackOnell (10. Juni 2011)

Hooby2011 schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy 3 i5800 und tu dir selbst nen gefallen und kauf dir kein gebrauchtes handy. wer will schon ein handy was ein anderer hat sind wie inear kopfhörer die kauft man sich auch nicht gebraucht is ja ekelhaft...


 

Beim Auto ist ein gebrauchtes kein Problem aber beim Handy sehe ich das genau so


----------



## JackOnell (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe noch ne andere Frage kann ich das Internet über die Telefonkarte ausschalten
also ich möchte im Augenblick nur über WLan von zuhause aus surfen und nicht Unterwegs
jedenfalls noch nicht?

Edit:

Also ich habe irgenwo gelesen man muss ne APN Löschen das das Handy nicht ständig on is


----------



## JackOnell (10. Juni 2011)

*P*U*S*H*

Kann mir keina sagen wie das mit dem Internet zugang ist ?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (10. Juni 2011)

also bei Android kannstes einfach in den einstellungen abstellen und ja wenn  ich du wäre würd ich für das geld zum HTC WIldfire greifen ! absolute kaufempfehlung!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Juni 2011)

Bei den Windows Phones laggt auch überhaupt nichts 
Internet kannste beim LG E900 auch komplett ausschalten 
In dem Preisbereich bekommt man einfach hardwaretechnisch nichts anderes Vergleichbares 
Klar Kaufempfehlung


----------



## JackOnell (10. Juni 2011)

Also ich war mir das HTC Wildfire ansehen sieht gut aus liegt gut in der Hand und für 170 Euro bei E+
ist es Top gut das Display kann ich nicht wirklich was zu sagen also das es unbedingt schlecht ist meine ich
was nir aufgefallen ist das es etwas Zäh war das die Bedinung betrift was aber laut Verkäufer am kürzlichen
Einschalten gelegen haben soll. Ansonsten ist da Andoit drauf glaube ich und gibt es da auch gratis Updates
also von 2.2 auf 2.3 oder bleibt das dann beim sys was es Hat ?


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2011)

So jetzt habe ich das wildfire aber inetvideos laufen bei dem Teil nicht, und noch ein paar Fragen hätte ich 
das Teil hat ne Navi Software von google ich kann dafür das GPS einschalten kostet das Geld und hat das was mit 
der Telefonkarte zutun ? Da ich noch keinen Datentarif habe könnte das Teuer werden und da war noch etwas 
was mir gerade entfallen ist

Edit:

Welchen Player wäre zu empfehlen ??


----------



## JackOnell (13. Juni 2011)

push

Hat keiner antworten für mich und wie kann ich mit der PCGH App im Forum schreiben?


----------



## jensi251 (13. Juni 2011)

Mit der App einfah anmelden und dann ist im thread ein zeichen fürs schreiben.


----------



## Ahab (14. Juni 2011)

Meines Erachtens benötigt jede Navigationssoftware eine Internetverbindung oder WLAN. Was Android angeht wird es wohl bei 2.1 bleiben, wenn nicht schon was anderes drauf ist.


----------



## jensi251 (14. Juni 2011)

Außer die Navigationsprogramme die man sich kaufen kann. Da gibt es auch Karten für die sd Karte.


----------



## TheLucker (15. Juni 2011)

ZTE Blade vielleicht?


----------



## jensi251 (15. Juni 2011)

Wieso wird das jetzt überall von dir vorgeschlagen?


----------



## JackOnell (23. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt wo ich das HTC eine Weile nutze und hauptsächlich pcgh app nutze bin ich echt begeistert allerdings hängt sich das gerät ständig auf oder beim Telefonieren bricht es einfach ab, so ganz ohne grund Handy ist auf dem neusten stand also alle updates sin drauf. Dieses gehänge nervt total, schlimmer ist es das ich es aus und anschalten muß um zu Telefonieren.
Bin am überlegen das teil bei E**Y zu verschärbeln um mir dann das Sony Ex. X8  zu kaufen.
Habe noch garantie drauf aber einschicken dann drei wochen warten bis es zurückkommt ?! ne kein bock.
Gäbe es sonst noch alternativen zu x8 sollte günstig sein ah und wenn Youtube läuft wäre gut also bis auf
PCGH,EBAY,InetRadio nutze ich kaum eine APP


----------



## JackOnell (29. Oktober 2011)

Hat niemand ein vorschlag


----------



## Scroll (29. Oktober 2011)

schau doch ma bei android-hilfe vorbei ob noch jmd das problem hat und dir vllt helfen könnte  falls dir die garantie egal ist kannst du dir auch mal custom roms anschauen, nachteil ist halt das die garantie bei htc dann weg ist.

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (29. Oktober 2011)

Scroll schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch ma bei android-hilfe vorbei ob noch jmd das problem hat und dir vllt helfen könnte  falls dir die garantie egal ist kannst du dir auch mal custom roms anschauen, nachteil ist halt das die garantie bei htc dann weg ist.
> 
> mfg


Ich möchte eigentlich nicht daran rumbasteln dafür hat es mich schon zu sehr gereizt und ständig vibriert das teil am Ohr wenn ich am telefonieren bin


----------

